# Best 8 inch spl subwoofer



## ferneyhoutgh (Apr 20, 2013)

Just wondering what is everybody's take on 8 inch subs & what they would recommend for a brand or model. Also has anybody ever head with there own ears db drive wdx g5 8 inch subs. I heard a few good things about them here in Canada. Also is it better to run 3 or 4 8 inch subs. Thank you.


----------



## Slow Cruiser (Aug 21, 2016)

Im running a DC m3 8" in a sealed box thats about 0.8 cubes powered by a Audison SRX 2s. I have no complaints so far after 2 months,


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

ferneyhoutgh said:


> Also is it better to run 3 or 4 8 inch subs. Thank you.


Isn't an 8" SPL sub kind of a paradox?
It's better to run 1 15" sub.


----------



## ferneyhoutgh (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes but Im a little tight on space. I'd like to put them under my seat in the rear if possible.


Slow Cruiser said:


> Im running a DC m3 8" in a sealed box thats about 0.8 cubes powered by a Audison SRX 2s. I have no complaints so far after 2 months,


Nice. That is a great sub from what I read, also a great little amp.


----------

